# Deer head mounted plans



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Starting to think about Christmas presents for some guys at work. A few hunt so thinking about making some deer heads mounted on a plaque to hang on the wall. I've seen some intarsia plans but nothing with a head mounted-look. Appreciate any help you folks can provide with plan ideas. 

-Al


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Al If you go on my photos I have some deer plaques on there.Maybe it will help you out. just double click on wood pic's to get the deer pics. Joe


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry Joe, I just now realized I didn't respond yet. I think the table top one you have pictured will be perfect. I'll post some pictures when I get a chance to work on a few. Thanks again,

Al


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

That Jim Beam set up looks mighty inviting! :drink:


----------

